

Ask HN: Just learned PiCloud will be gone, alternatives? - dogestrike

I&#x27;ve been heavily invested in PiCloud building my app for the past few months. Namely the Unique IP provided by s1 instances was a killer feature for me.<p>I decided to check their blog today and was shocked to learn they are going to be shutting down!<p>Where am I going to go now?! The PiCloud environments and unique ip per instance and queue to run parallel jobs in python was why I went with python.<p>I can&#x27;t wait until February for the new company to come into effect. I need an alternative today.<p>It has taught me the lesson of depending too much on a single vendor. It really doesn&#x27;t matter if they open source the picloud platform because my project hinges on the unique ip per instance and the ultra low pricing.<p>I feel totally devastated. All that hard work will now need to be modified with a new provider.
======
kelkabany
I'm a founder of PiCloud. If you reach out to me at ken AT picloud.com I can
go over your use case with you and help you figure out your options.

